# Vanishing Point Challenger project



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Once I saw Challengers in the JL Mopars release, I got it in my head to do a replica of a Vanishing Point Challenger. I LOVE the movie (just got the DVD for Christmas) and I think it would ROCK to blast around my layout as Kowalski. Maybe I'll even build a new desert-themed layout... ok, I digress. At any rate, I talked to Marty (mamilligan here on the board) about it, and being a Mopar guy and consummate Challenger expert, he was able to tell me exactly which cars and parts to use and how to do it. Here's what I started with:










Turns out I need the body of the red car ('70 RT) and the hood off the purple car ('71 convertible, Marty has already commented in another thread on the inaccuracy of the trim level). I could also have started with the pink car (was that a T/A?) as a body donor, but in either case the rear spoiler needs to be removed and the holes filled.

As others have noted, these things look great but sit WAY high. For that reason and because I'm partial to Tjets, I decided to screwpost this thing so it could be slammed down on a Tjet chassis for a more accurate stance.

I was a little worried that since it was AFX scale, it would look out-of-place "parked" with Tjet-size cars. Comparing it with JL's Tjet Challenger, it IS way bigger...










However, I decided that part of that size disparity is the fact that the AFX body is just so high. When I compared it in size to some other Tjet size cars, it wasn't so bad...










So of course, I got into it with a Dremel...

(continued next post)


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

(continued)

...and so far this is the result:










Those are RRR dog-dish wheels with WJ's Butt-Uglies on the back, all sitting on an Aurora Tjet chassis. No screwposts yet, this is just test-fitting. Looks better already, doesn't it? The part that's gonna hurt is dropping this thing into the Pine-Sol... all those beautiful tampos gone. I'm actually trying an experiment to save the paint and tampo detail on the grille... I filled the grille cavity with white tacky glue, and I'm waiting for it to dry before the Pine-Sol dip. I've found that the tacky glue peels off pretty easily once it's dry, so maybe it'll work as sort of a mask. Now of course it may not work for all kinds of reasons... the Pine-Sol may get under it, the Pine-Sol may DISSOLVE it, or the paint/tampos may come off with it when I peel it off. I guess we'll see in a couple days...

--rick


----------



## micyou03 (Apr 8, 2003)

Hey Rick,

That looks really sweet sitting on the T-Jet chassis. I can't wait to see it done. I got that movie on DVD this summer. My mother took me and my best friend to see that movie when we were kids. She was great for things like that. None of my friends mothers did things like that for us.


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Hey Rick, I am diggin' the mopar! I kinda like the way it looks right now. Kinda...well...used.  I think that your glue idea is very clever. I wonder about using rubber cement or silicone bathtub caulking. (everyone knows that caulking ALWAYS comes off the derned tub sooner or later!) 
Keep on dremelin'!

joez870


----------



## Andrij (Jan 30, 2004)

Rick

How much would you charge for one of those mate?

Would be interested in one.

Andrij


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Hey Andrij, I really hadn't given it much thought. Let me see how this one turns out and how hard it is to do... if I get good results and I feel that I can duplicate them, maybe I'd trade something for one, or if you don't like trades I'll come up with a number...

--rick


----------



## hartracerman (Jan 9, 2005)

I have had success using parafilm to cover th tampos and save them! The secret is to let it set a day and repress again also a little blow drying to help seal the wax. But if you miss one little spot the pine sol will get under it and ruin your attempt. And no the pinesol doesnt dissolve the parafilm


----------



## Porsche911GT3 (Aug 10, 2003)

That looks GREAT ParkRNDL! The stance is much better! And thanks for the tip on the glue and wax to cover the grill. Let me know if it works b/c I've wanted some way to save the grills on some JL diecast cars.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

That looks so much better!! Good JOb!! I will have to try mine one day. I do like the movie too! :thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

Rick, 

:thumbsup: Looks great (even in raw shape)... :thumbsup: 

So what do you use a) for the body posts b) to attach the posts to the body? Or do you have "spare body posts"?

I want to thank you for the details you put in your posts when you do these customizings. 

Jeff


----------



## DACSIGNS (Aug 18, 2004)

Nice Job Park. I really like the proportion of that body on the tj chassis. Maybe I done too many drugs in the 70s but dont that afx scale look less deformed than the jt bods?
Too me cars like the JL tj bods (Camaro and Challenger you have pictured) just look too damn narrow for thier length. I'd like to see casters makin Afx bods with posts in em. Guess just have to glue em in as you did. Hope all the tj purists out there dont wanna kick my a#@ now but that size body rocks!
Later-- Circle Track DAC


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

update: dang this paint is TOUGH. The old pullback bodies strip so easily, after just a couple hours in the PineSol... this one is still soaking...

P911GT3: Don't bother with the white glue, it seems to get re-softened by the Pinesol. I'd try the wax that hartracerman suggested first... I think you meant paraffin, right, HRM?

Jeff: I bought a length of plastic tubing at a hobby store for screw posts... cost less than a dollar. I use J-B Weld to glue them in. Turns out that the inside diameter I got was a little too big for standard Tjet screws, so when I glue them in, I also fill the end of the post with JB Weld using a toothpick, then drill it out with the right size bit. It seems to work well... the screw threads into the J-B Weld easier than into plastic. I'll get some pics up when I get to that point.

Dac: I know what you're saying about the proportions of cars like the Challenger and Camaro. I think JL was trying to make bodies that were reminiscent of original skinny-tire Aurora cars. I actually like the way they look with the skinny tires tucked in under the wheelwells. But I also like the "chunkier" look of AFX cars, which were designed (I guess) to cover wider tires... It's convenient that AFX/MT wheelbases are the same as Tjet, so any new X-Tractions that JL comes out with can be screwposted...  

--rick


----------



## hartracerman (Jan 9, 2005)

I mean the stuff you get yhat hobbiests use for masking.It comes in a roll and has paper backing. You cut a length and stretch it lay it on a flat surface to let it settle. The stretching activates the wax coating that is on a material like plastic wrap.Then put it on the surface in this case you want to protect. Conforms to any shape. Carefully trim what you do not want covered and have at it. I had one soaking for a week [hospital stay] came back and it still worked. I can't send pictures no camera


----------



## hartracerman (Jan 9, 2005)

Parafilm is a trademark name, Igot mine at a hobby shop and the stuff I use is Testors parafilm. I learned about it because I also build model ships and this was a product that doesn't pull paint off when using it for a mask.


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

> It's convenient that AFX/MT wheelbases are the same as Tjet, so any new X-Tractions that JL comes out with can be screwposted.


There was a class of racing called "Pro Tjets" supported a while back that basically ran 1/64 bodies (AFX, Tyco, Tomy, LL, etc.) on TJet chassis by attaching screw posts in the larger bodies. This allowed you to run those "Fray" style TJet chassis without the wheels hanging out in the goofy fashion so characteristic of the Fray cars.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

gotcha, HRM... once I saw that you were talking about stuff that came on backing paper and was specifically for masking, I knew I had the wrong idea. I'm gonna look for that next time I'm at a hobby shop... althought there are none around here...

I figured I got off as much paint as is gonna come off, so I started the screwposts. This is the rear, and i put it so far back that I can actually glue it at the rear body panel AND the inside of the trunk lid:










It didn't have to be quite that far back, but I did that so it'd fit a JLTO chassis if I felt like it. This is how a standard Aurora chassis fits:










I generally run the rear screw loose anyway, so that works out okay.

--rick


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Here's the front screwpost. You can see that the end has been filled with J-B Weld and then drilled out for the correct screw size:










I also tried something goofy with the front screwpost, just because it was there. I can be pretty sure this one ain't gonna break off, with a screw holding it in from the TOP:










That's with the hood off. It looked like it might actually work to use one of the holes from the shaker piece, but it wound up being too far forward so I had to drill another one. The hood wouldn't "close" with that screw in the shaker hole, but it seemed to close okay with the screw in the new hole I drilled. I ground down the head a little for clearance anyway. Also, I had to shorten this screw significantly to allow a full-length body screw to go all the way in from the bottom.

(more)


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

here's the whole deal ready to go from the bottom:










Jeez, I gotta clean up that cut edge under the hood just behind the front screwpost. I know you're not gonna see it with the hood on, but man is it ugly...

Now if you squint, the paint that wouldn't come off could kinda look like the grime and crud Kowalski got on it in the chase...



















Still have to fill the spoiler holes in the trunk lid (dangit I HATE finish sanding) and then it's off to primer and paint...

OK, so anybody got ideas for wheels for this thing? Anything with five spokes seems to look wrong, but the 8-spoke AFX wheels in silver are easier to envision as Mopar 10-hole Rally wheels...

--rick


----------



## hartracerman (Jan 9, 2005)

I'm partial to RRR magnums kind of a universal rim for muscle cars. I do wish they'd make hurricane rims and not just because of the GENERAL LEE. I had them on a gto and a mustang I use to own


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Yeah, Magnums. They were available for MOPARS back then. Love the set on my 70.  rr


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Rick, just a thought before you prime that monster...
Take some Spray 9 and shoot the body and scrub it with a tooth brush...
Scott


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Too late, Scott, it's already done. But ya got me curious. I never heard of Spray Nine, and since Google is my friend, now I see that it's a spray disinfectant... but is that the product you're talking about? On their web site, it seems they make a spray disinfectant, a spray window cleaner, and a spray barbecue grill cleaner, among other things... which is the one you referred to? And does it remove JL paint better than Pine Sol?

anyways, the Challenger is white now... I've got a lot of finish/detail work to do yet, but it looks so cool already I can't resist posting a couple pics...



















I know, I'm a dork... 

--rick


----------



## AfxToo (Aug 29, 2003)

I've never even heard of this movie. Is there a picture of the movie car posted somewhere?


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Here's a link to a page about the movie, with a couple of car pics:

http://www.sd455.com/movievp.htm

To be honest, it's probably not a great movie if you're not a car freak, although I love it. Plot: The main character accepts a delivery job that requires him to deliver a white 1970 Challenger to San Francisco from Denver. It's like Friday night, he has till Monday, but for reasons unbeknownst to anyone, he decided he has to do it in 15 hours. I haven't done the math myself, but someone on another site has figured that this would require him to average over 100 mph. It's mostly about driving insanely fast and being chased, and these scenes are VERY cool. I'm pretty sure there's a "fight the system" and "live free or die" theme to it that was pervasive among young people when the film was made in 1971, but I was 2 at that time and I'm not sure I understand it.

--rick


----------



## vaBcHRog (Feb 19, 2003)

Hey Rick next time try some of the Parma Liquid mask that they make for masking lexan bodies, I believe it might just hold up.

Roger Corrie


----------



## nick danger (Apr 7, 2002)

*Got Grunt?*

Very Nice Rick!

I remember when that movie appeared at the local drive-in when I was a kid. The whole drive-in roared when that Jag took a bath!  

So, does your Challenger turn into a Camaro in mid-flight also? 

Nick Danger


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

nick danger said:


> Very Nice Rick!
> 
> I remember when that movie appeared at the local drive-in when I was a kid. The whole drive-in roared when that Jag took a bath!
> 
> ...


heh, that's funny... i have an Aurora slate Jag that someone lopped the roof off of (and cut the wheelwells), I was thinking of making it look a little more "correct"... and just this morning I was also thinking of parking a couple of Matchbox bulldozers somewhere on my layout...

--rick


----------



## satellite1 (Jan 9, 2004)

Hey Rick, I miss Kowalski behind the steering wheel  great job,
it`s time to see the video again :thumbsup:


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Anyone care to "do" the chick on the motorbike too LOL!


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

ok, I guess this is as good as it gets till I find/make some little teeny Challenger and R/T decals for the fenders and trunk lid...




























(more)


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

(continued)




























since these were taken I already got a scratch on the bottom of the passenger side door... looks like I need to get this thing dipped in Future ASAP if it's gonna see track time...

--rick


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Geez that is a beautiful car, rick! I really like the way those rear tires fill the rear fender-wells. You hit the body/chassis combo right on the nutz! The stance would do any 1/1 car proud!
way to go! :thumbsup: 

I can hardly wait to see what you come up with next!
joez870


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

Lookin good --rick!

Is that the top coat over primer?
Scott


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Turned out nice rick! :thumbsup: :thumbsup: rr


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Looks awesome man!! :thumbsup:

Keep up good work.. what is your next project??

Wes


----------



## Anti-Cop (Jan 25, 2005)

ARGH!!!! I was originally getting back into these things to introduce my son to the hobby. But now i can see it's going to be one of those things that he gets me to do so he can race what I build. Very nice job!


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Thanks guys all for the kind words...

hey Wes, I actually have a couple ideas. For starters, this Challenger needs a period-correct cop car to chase it. I'm not crazy about the JL Fairlane cop car because I kinda feel that cop cars should be full-size 4-doors. Plus, in the movie, most if not all of the cops drive Mopars. Sooooo... I just won an [email protected] auction for an old HW Redline police cruiser, the one that looks like a '67-'68 Plymouth Fury... it's pretty trashed, no wheels, it was only $2.00. I'm gonna see how adaptable it is to a Tjet. Probably too long, but then the casting looks like the front doors are too long anyway, maybe it can be shortened through there. (Oh my Gawd... hacking on an original Redline...  ) And if it'll fit a Tjet, maybe I can get some resin casters interested. Think there's a market for a late 60's cop car body to fit a Tjet? 

I was also thinking the idea in the attached pic has some potential, but it's gonna take a LOT of filler, and maybe more patience than I have...

then there's the Gumball Rally Ferrari I have on the workbench... and the Studebaker decals I promised to a friend... and the resins from Claus in Germany that need paint... 

jeez I need to get cracking!

--rick


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Rick, 

Cool about the mustang.. just keep posting the pics when you are done. 

Wes :thumbsup:


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

sorry to drag an old thread back up, but I was playing with the camera and this was so much fun...



















--rick


----------



## roadrner (Jul 21, 1999)

Let's see your next shot.  rr


----------



## GOOSE CHICKEN (Apr 9, 2000)

Yea show us that Camaro


----------



## DACSIGNS (Aug 18, 2004)

Gawd Park hope ya aint gonna be as fanatical about realism like Gomez Addams and his train wrecks! Be kinda fun to mock up the wreck scene tho!
Very cool----Circle Track DAC


----------



## Marty (Oct 20, 1999)

Where did you get the wheels?

Marty


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

DACSIGNS said:


> Gawd Park hope ya aint gonna be as fanatical about realism like Gomez Addams and his train wrecks! Be kinda fun to mock up the wreck scene tho!
> Very cool----Circle Track DAC


 ..and right in the middle of the wreck scene it has to turn into a white camaro for a second or two, right?


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Marty said:


> Where did you get the wheels?
> 
> Marty


They're modified RRRs. The ones that are supposed to look like dog dish hubcaps; I think he calls them Factories. I took a teeny little drill bit and used it to nick 10 little notches to look like the holes in a Mopar Rally Wheel. I put it on a slight angle into the crevice between the "hubcap" and the "trim ring". It only takes VERY little pressure and a couple of turns for each "hole". It occurred to me that this might also work, maybe even look better, using RRR Steelies. Then you'd get the lug nut detail like the real Mopar wheels. But I had these on hand, and the only set of Steelies I have is on my American Graffiti '58 Impala. Next time I get around to picking up some RRR stuff, I'll get a set of Steelies to try this with...

--rick


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Rick,

that's it? you won't show us the ending?? 

:thumbsup: 

Wes


----------



## Anti-Cop (Jan 25, 2005)

**throws popcorn at the monitor**

I demand to see the rest of this scene!


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Sighhh... I guess we gotta wait til Rick release the dvd and we gotta go to main menu and click on "UNDELETED SCENE" to see the ending??? 

:thumbsup:

Wes


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

is he kidding????? Come on RICK, show us what happens next.

Jeff


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Jeez Louise, talk about a tough crowd...

sorry for the lack of the belching, searing explosion and the ensuing inferno, but I don't have the necessary pyrotechnic expertise OR equipment...

That doesn't mean, however, that I can't show what happened NEXT...




























Now, closer to the 4th of July, if I can get my hands on a few firecrackers and a working camcorder...

--rick


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

If you really want to replicate the famous ending crash scene,you could save your nice looking custom you did and use the car that they used as the stunt double in the movie,a '67 Camaro.


Mike


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

In my minds eye, that was a fantastic crash... :thumbsup: I think what was missinfg was the frames that showed the car burning rubber, and heading straight for the dozers.... oh well that is probably why I don't do movies....  

Great work on the Diorama as well as the scene repro... Thanks a bunch...

Jeff


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

ALRIGHT!!! that is a great ending!!! LOL :thumbsup:


Wes


----------



## Anti-Cop (Jan 25, 2005)

i feel like I have been set free. Thank you for bringing that sequence to its ending.


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

Awww... Nobody commented on how I RE-fudged the part that they fudged...

it's well known that the car that they showed in the wreckage is not the Challenger, it's a Camaro. Well, the car in my pics isn't a Camaro, it's a Firebird... 

--rick


----------



## Mike(^RacerX^) (Mar 15, 2003)

OOps.I guess my attention span was shorter then it's normal 2 seconds when I wrote my post last night after a long day at work. :freak: 

I was more interested in the heavy construction equipment rather then the car at the time.Oh well.

Anyways,cool pics.I always enjoy looking at your projects and projects in progress.

Mike


----------



## noddaz (Aug 6, 1999)

ParkRNDL said:


> Awww... Nobody commented on how I RE-fudged the part that they fudged...
> 
> it's well known that the car that they showed in the wreckage is not the Challenger, it's a Camaro. Well, the car in my pics isn't a Camaro, it's a Firebird...
> 
> --rick


That's a riot --rick...
I did see it was a 'bird but you beat me to the comment. :tongue: 
Slot cars sure are fun!

Scott


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

*sigh*...I would have gone around the heavy equipment.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

Rick,

HEEHEEHEEE good one!! Mopar rules... who cares about firebird huh?? :thumbsup:


Wes


----------



## Slott V (Feb 3, 2005)

OK I had a little PhotoShop fun with one of the pictures...


----------



## ParkRNDL (Mar 20, 2002)

BWAAA ha ha ha ha...

Scott that's AWESOME! I wanted to do that but the only graphics program I have is Paint, which obviously ain't cutting it...

I just saved it to my hard drive.

--rick


----------



## jack0fall (Sep 8, 2004)

Scott, SUPER job on the explosion!!  I really love the lone wheel flying off in the top of the photo. 


Jeff


----------



## JordanZ870 (Nov 25, 2004)

Sweet!.....And now a message from the producer:


At no time were any real slotcars abused or mishandled in the previous photo sequence. This re-enactment was completely filmed for entertainment value only, by professionals and should not be attempted at home. A stunt-double was used in the pyrotecnic sequence. Any similarity to any actual vehicles, restored or unrestored or modified in any way is purely coincidental. This feature was brought to you by Scott.



:wave:


----------



## mamilligan (Feb 1, 2003)

*Now do mine...*

This thread is a real pick me up after a rough week at work. Great job Rick. Now I need to build a replica of my Challenger: http://virtualgarage.net/Fleet/MilligansIslandFleet.shtml#71challenger


----------



## jimz715 (Feb 1, 2005)

:thumbsup:


----------



## boss9 (Apr 19, 2002)

jimz715 said:


> :thumbsup:


I’ll second that!


Kudos on such an interesting theme for the thread-- and the help with the pics. It brings back memories of when I first saw it at the film pally. What a great movie! What a great conversion!
Thanks for the memories, Park. :thumbsup::thumbsup: 


Cheers..


----------

